
Mountains of food wasted as coronavirus scrambles supply chain - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/09/us-coronavirus-outbreak-agriculture-food-supply-waste
======
sp332
Here's a twitter thread with more detail about dairy in Canada:
[https://twitter.com/FreshAirFarmer/status/124787620556452659...](https://twitter.com/FreshAirFarmer/status/1247876205564526593)

